# Austin area game



## smaggi (Jun 2, 2005)

Looking for one or two new players for a 3.5E D&D campaign. Rules lawyers and min/maxers need not apply.

Contact me by e-mail for details; smaggi@sbcglobal.net.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jun 7, 2005)

*Austinites - if you play in ONE campaign this year, make it this one!*

I have been with smaggi's game group (as both a player and as a GM) for going on 2.5 years and let me say that it rocks.  A teriffic mix of great gaming, lots of laughs around the table, and genuinely cool players, without all the body-odor-funk and antisocial personality disorders that so often plague gaming groups (you know what I'm talking about, admit it). 

If you like to play D&D but more importantly, love to have a good time, this is a great group.


----------



## saethone (Jun 8, 2005)

what part of austin area? i'm from NE san antonio but its not that long a drive

and when do you play?


----------



## philreed (Jun 8, 2005)

saethone said:
			
		

> what part of austin area? i'm from NE san antonio but its not that long a drive
> 
> and when do you play?




You're probably pretty close to me, then. It takes me about 30 minutes to get into Austin and an hour to get to San Antonio.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jun 8, 2005)

Game technically isn't in Austin proper, but rather in North Travis County, about two minutes away from the I35 corridor.  Email the original poster (smaggi) for details.


----------

